# Eclipse: Adden von projektspezifischen libs in web-inf/lib?



## Tho82 (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei ein Webprojekt zu erstellen und habe folgendes Problem:

*Erste Frage:*

Ich will, dass alle projektspezifischen Libs in den web-inf/lib ordner reinkopiert werden, wenn ich das Projekt auf dem Eclipse-internen Tomcat starte. Der Eintrag im .classpath File des Projekts lautet z.B. für Hibernate:


```
<classpathentry exported="true" kind="var" path="Aurelius_ThirdParty/hibernate/3.2.6/lib/hibernate3.jar">
    <attributes>
        <attribute name="org.eclipse.jst.component.dependency" value="/WEB-INF/lib"/>
    </attributes>
</classpathentry>
```

Mich würde interessieren, wie man dies auf der Eclipse Oberfläche unter projekt-->Buildpath konfigurieren kann, da ich keine Lust habe, den Eintrag im .classpath file jedesmal von Hand zu machen.




*Zweite Frage:*

Ist das Webprojekt von einem anderen Projekt abhängig, soll dies auch geadded werden. Das sieht im .classpath file dann aus wie folgt:


```
<classpathentry exported="true" combineaccessrules="false" kind="src" path="/My2ndProject"/>
```

Dieses Projekt bzw dennen Klassen werden nun nicht gefunden. Woran liegt das? Eventuell daran, das dieses My2ndProject selbst von anderen libs abhängig ist? Kann man dies auch irgendwie über Eclipse konfigurieren?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

Gruß Tho


----------



## byte (6. Nov 2008)

Antwort 1: Du musst die .classpath gar nicht per Hand editieren. Wenn Du ein Dynamic Web Project erstellt hast, musst Du die Libs einfach nur in WEB-INF/lib kopieren. Sie werden dann automatisch dem Classpath hinzugefügt.

Antwort 2: Folgendermaßen kannst Du Abhängigkeiten zwischen Dynamic Web Projects herstellen: Project -> Properties -> Java EE Module Dependencies


----------



## Tho82 (6. Nov 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, hat mich schonmal ein wenig weitergebracht.



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Antwort 1: Du musst die .classpath gar nicht per Hand editieren. Wenn Du ein Dynamic Web Project erstellt hast, musst Du die Libs einfach nur in WEB-INF/lib kopieren. Sie werden dann automatisch dem Classpath hinzugefügt.



Danke. Das Problem ist nur, dass wir mit mehreren Leuten an dem Projekt arbeiten, und ich im Build Path ne Variable benutzen will. Wie bekomme ich über die Eclipseoberfläche hin, dass das hier in den .classpath kommt:

```
<attributes>
    <attribute name="org.eclipse.jst.component.dependency" value="/WEB-INF/lib"/>
</attributes>
```









			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Antwort 2: Folgendermaßen kannst Du Abhängigkeiten zwischen Dynamic Web Projects herstellen: Project -> Properties -> Java EE Module Dependencies



Werden dann die libs, die das andere Projekt benötigt, auch automatisch mitgeladen oder muss ich diese libs dann trotzdem dem Build path hinzufügen?


----------



## Tho82 (6. Nov 2008)

Edit: Wie es aussieht werden die libs von dem Projekt, von dem ich abhängig bin nicht mitgeladen.. :-(


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2008)

Nimm Maven 2 vergiss solche Probleme für immer & alle Zeiten, egal ob/welche IDE oder von der Kommandozeile.


----------

